# Celebs wearing miniskirt (and minidress) part 56 (131 HQ)



## DR_FIKA (4 März 2012)

Credits to the original poster



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
All the pics in one zip





Download Celebs_Wearing_Miniskirt_Special_56.zip from Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple file sharing sites


----------



## omgwtflol (5 März 2012)

Nice collection, thanks


----------



## koftus89 (8 Sep. 2012)

wieder eine schöne sammlung. danke vielmals.


----------

